#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-27
<YY-Haiku> "正體中文" lol
<guildwar> df
#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-28
<chihchuntsai> 中文
<chihchuntsai> test
<chihchun> chihchuntsai: works fine.
<FourDollars> chihchuntsai: dead
<chihchun> 靠腰勒
<chihchun> 手機上 IRC 沒問題。:D
<MopperWhite> Hi
<guildwar> Hi
<MopperWhite> guildwar: HI
<guildwar> MopperWhite: Hi
<MopperWhite> guildwar: 这里人真少= =
<MopperWhite> 我刚才掉线了？！
<guildwar> 是不多沒錯 ^_^
<MopperWhite> 为啥会这样？？
<MopperWhite> 隔壁人超多= =
<guildwar> 可能沒有感興的話題，或是大家都很忙吧
<MopperWhite> 哦……
<guildwar> 隔壁是指 ubuntu-cn ??
<MopperWhite> 嗯！
<guildwar> 了解，台灣本來人口就比較少啦 ^_^
<MopperWhite> 可……
<MopperWhite> 登录的人很多……
<MopperWhite> 你在用哪个版本的Ubuntu呢？
<guildwar> 我是有裝一個 11.04, 但目前是用 debian wheezy
<MopperWhite> 我目前是10.10
<guildwar> 因為改成 unity, 用不習慣啦
<MopperWhite> Unity貌似很不好用
<MopperWhite> 经常死机
<MopperWhite> 而且对资源占用很大
<guildwar> 是喔，不知道有用的人感覺如何 ?
<MopperWhite> 我正在用……
<guildwar> 你不是說是用 10.10
<MopperWhite> 10.10 netbook
<guildwar> 了解
<MopperWhite> 当时觉得很好看就从新得利装了
<guildwar> 那你的顯示卡是哪一張?
<guildwar> 我的是 intel 
<MopperWhite> ？
<MopperWhite> 我好像也是intel
<guildwar> ok
<MopperWhite> 貌似Openshot不怎么好用
<guildwar> 呵呵，我沒用過
<MopperWhite> 感觉上比pitivi好用多了
<MopperWhite> 但字幕方面就……
<MopperWhite> 睡觉去喽～拜拜～
#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-29
<wisag0d> 這邊真冷清呢
<wisag0d> 有人嗎？
<HugoKuo__> ?
<HugoKuo__> 我不是人
<guildwar> 我也不是人
<HugoKuo__> 我快暈了
<guildwar> 為什麼 ?
<HugoKuo__> 想不出來怎麼弄 XD
<guildwar> ^_^
<chihchun> keke
<wisag0d> XDDD
<kuanyui> 呃...我的Host是Ubuntu10.04，想在VirtualBox4（最新版）＋WindowsXP SP2跑跑看DirectX，所以先進安全模式裝了Guest Additional（包含實驗性的DirectX Support），重開機後再裝wined3d（問題出在這...Google了一下，有關Wined3d的討論都有一點年紀了。現在是我不知道到底是只要裝Additional中的DX支援，還是wined3d，抑或是兩者都裝？）做到目前為止dxdiag可以de
#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-30
<wisag0d> 那麼你現在有灌甚麼嗎？
<kuanyui1> wisag0d: 現在是三個都灌了...不過還能還原到只有裝wined3d跟VBox Guest Additional的狀態（有snapshot）
<wisag0d> 恩
<wisag0d> 我沒有去測試過" 我也有用VBOX模擬XP
<acman> 在 virtualbox底下要跑 DirectX....跟 wine沒關係吧
<Chuan>  ㄌ
#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-01
<acman> 在玩 google+
<zeroblock> google+?
<MadGirl> google+ is kinda nifty
<louie> 真好，我都玩不到
<zeroblock> 沒有申請到..
<medicalwei> O_O;
 * medicalwei 大家都在玩啊
<BV1AL> 不就是G版的非死不可嗎？
 * __CA__ 表示沒空
<__CA__> 現在資訊量有點多到爆炸了
<FourDollars> BV1AL: Google+ 隱私管理的機制跟 Twitter 還有 Facebook 以及 Plurk 都不太相同，算是獨樹一格。
<BV1AL> FourDollars: 我們的屁股有幾根毛早就被孤狗mail看光了啊！
<BV1AL> 舉凡同學錄、生日、身份證字號、履歷、自傳、寫給小三的信………通通收在gmail裡，孤狗早就完全有我們個人的資訊了
<BV1AL> 喔！還有私密照片
<BV1AL> 孤狗能掌握我們的，絕對比刑事警察局、戶政事務所、你的老闆、你的老婆還一清二楚
<__CA__> 而且美國政府也可以看這些資料 ...
<zeroblock> 照片通常都同步上到Picasa，Google+應該會自動把Picasa照片拉到裡面吧？
<medicalwei> BV1AL: 還有你自己
<medicalwei> BV1AL: Google 比你更認識你！
<medicalwei> XD;
<zeroblock> 大家的祕密在Google下都沒有祕密了
<BV1AL> medicalwei: 連我都忘了的事，孤狗絕對還記得 XD
<BV1AL> 大家都知道，就算gmail 你刪了, 它還是有備份
<zeroblock> 希望google+趕快發通知信給我>W<
<BV1AL> 比較好一點的辦法是自己架mail server, 不過只要你的mail 有跟gmail 往來，還是有蹟可循
<zeroblock> Gmail很強大
<BV1AL> 美國政府看不看我的gmail 完全不重要，問題在孤狗要不要把資料賣給想買的人
<medicalwei> BV1AL: 所以你很不屑 Google 吧 OwO?
<medicalwei> （問題而已）
<BV1AL> 不是不屑，是拿它毫無辦法 XD
<medicalwei> （發現自己好像語氣太重，先道個歉）
<BV1AL> 所以 Sky Net / Eagle Eye 的情節離我們並不遠
<zeroblock> google已經很像skynet了
<BV1AL> 同事叫我加入他發的google+ 邀請, 還好我是用iceweasel, 結果無法執行
<medicalwei> BV1AL: 聽起來不錯
<medicalwei> BV1AL: 你的冰貂是 5.0 嗎（Sid?）
<BV1AL> medicalwei: 現在是lenny
<medicalwei> BV1AL: 那應該還在 2.x？
<BV1AL> 3.0.6
<medicalwei> 喔喔…
<BV1AL> 我的lenny有upgrade kernel 沒upgrade app
<medicalwei> BV1AL: 喔
 * medicalwei 一直看到呼號，想問怎麼考無線電證照的說…orz
<BV1AL> 現在很好考啊！背題庫就好了
<BV1AL> 話說回來，現在沒幾個玩了
<BV1AL> s/沒幾個玩/沒幾個人玩/
<jjhuang> BV1AL: 你還在玩嗎？
<jjhuang> BV1AL: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0Jt9f7LSYc
<jjhuang> open source 與火腿的結合
<BV1AL> jjhuang: 沒玩，現在法令已經把門崁弄很高，光是架天線就不能了，所以才說沒幾個人在玩
<jjhuang> BV1AL: 所以可能要玩移動的？
<BV1AL> 開著車跑？
<BV1AL> 現在偶而會一群人跑到山上或小島上或海邊去野戰式的架天線玩個兩三天
<BV1AL> 在市區幾乎沒人玩了，除非你有獨門獨戶，週圍百公尺內沒有人家
<acman> BV1AL: 比起 google... facebook 賣得更高興啊
<jjhuang> BV1AL: 有玩過 NVIS 嗎？
<wisag0d> 各位早安
 * AceLan 打了一個哈欠.
<superbil> 早
<AceLan> 竟然有活人 @_@
#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-03
<euroford> haha
#ubuntu-tw 2012-06-25
<zhenbeiju> byonk,  又看到你在线 哈哈
<byonk> @~@
<zhenbeiju> byonk,  我很高兴
<byonk> why
<zhenbeiju> 记得我2年前说我有个小女朋友么。。 她又回来了
<zhenbeiju> 刚才
<mosesofmason> .
<byonk> @~@
<byonk> 那太好了!~
<zhenbeiju> 可能吧。。 刚才聊的很开心
<snigil> hello all
#ubuntu-tw 2012-06-26
<Vdragon> 請問 %N$s 型式的 format specifier在所有的PO字串都能用嗎？
<tian_zhiya> This is my first time to use IRC
<DRC> 0.
#ubuntu-tw 2012-06-27
<byonk> http://blog.livedoor.jp/geek/archives/51346658.html
#ubuntu-tw 2012-06-30
<DrSabers> hello 
<DrSabers> every one
<zhenbeiju> byonk,  你多大了
<PeterWolf> 請教一下各位前輩兩個問題。1). Unity 的 Dash 輸入欄裡可以使用中文輸入法嗎？ 2). 在 Dash 欄位輸入的文字字串，Unity 是把它拿去和什麼做比對、處理來推測使用者想找的東西呢？
<byonk> @@!
<byonk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rp8hvyjZWHs
#ubuntu-tw 2012-07-01
<DrSabers> hello 
<NirvanaChen> QQ
<NirvanaChen> Hello AV8D!! 
<NirvanaChen> qq
<NirvanaChen> 
<CrBoy> test
#ubuntu-tw 2013-06-24
<tatatang> 抱歉 \因為急需 請問 有無可以快速播放 比potplayer更好的軟體 先謝過!
<freehaha> mplayer?
<tatatang> kmplayer
<tatatang> mplayer 是否就是kmplayer?
<tatatang> 能否快播到32倍呢?
<tammy> 請問 發現正體中文站好幾個link都壞掉了 應該要找誰修復?
<freehaha> tatatang: you can speedup up to 6x only.. but why not just skip seconds if you are playing on 32x? you can barely see things in that pace
<tatatang> OK first I thank u a lot , but I want to hear some mp3 records, just sounds, some sugestions said I can use some music edition software!
<tatatang> so which one can speed up to 6 X?
<freehaha> 不好意思剛剛輸入法有點問題
<freehaha> mplayer 可以加速到 6x
<freehaha> 用 [ ]
<freehaha> (事實上應該是 mplayer2)
<tatatang> 好的 那多謝了 我先試著用 非常感激感激!!!!:)
<freehaha> ^^
<pap> hihi..  does any one know how to solve empathy proxy problem in ubuntu 13.04 ?
#ubuntu-tw 2013-06-30
<rick_> Hi 大家, 如果系統用的是一個版本的 libc, 另一個 程式 需要另一版的 libc 以及其它的 library, 有辦法開機時用一組 libc 及 library, 而跑那組程式時用另一組 glic及library 嗎?
<caasiHuang> rick_: 嗨，我沒有這樣的需求，但強者我朋友有，以前跟他討論時曾看到這篇，不知道對您有沒有幫助：http://stackoverflow.com/questions/847179/multiple-glibc-libraries-on-a-single-host
#ubuntu-tw 2014-06-24
 * WHtw 
#ubuntu-tw 2014-06-25
<allen> @@
#ubuntu-tw 2014-06-26
<mknight> Digital Crypto and Random Bit Generator - www.tag.md/public/
#ubuntu-tw 2014-06-29
<dreamercountry> hi
<dreamercountry> AV8D
<dreamercountry> 我想請問一下
<dreamercountry> firefox 該如何處理無法輸入中文的部份
<dreamercountry> 相關的網頁參考 http://live.lifeeasyonline.com/
<dreamercountry> http://stlive.maxorz.com/
<dreamercountry> ....etc
<dreamercountry> hi
<dreamercountry> 請問有人大大再嗎 ？
 * dreamercountry Orz
<s991533> ?
<s991533> 你用啥輸入法？
<dreamercountry> ibus... 酷中文輸入
<s991533> 在IRC發問不要急 大家都是掛在線上的 
<dreamercountry> 感謝
<s991533> 對ibus不熟...不過你不介意的話可以用hime看看
<dreamercountry> 因為我常常爬台灣和國外的ubuntu
<dreamercountry> hime阿
<dreamercountry> 那您可以幫我試試看 http://live.lifeasyonline.com/
<dreamercountry> 是否可以正常輸入中文
<dreamercountry> who
<dreamercountry> 請問一下 
<dreamercountry> "/who" 輸入後會有哪一種反應呢？
<s991533> wait a min
<s991533> 糟糕！Google 瀏覽器找不到 live.lifeasyonline.com ...
<dreamercountry> live.lifeeasyonline.com
<dreamercountry> 謝謝您的幫忙
<dreamercountry> 因為我是再用chrome是可以正常使用低
<s991533>  現在可以了
<s991533> 所以中文輸入是在那？
<s991533> 哪？
<dreamercountry> 是在聊天是的部份
<dreamercountry> 會無法輸入
<dreamercountry> 任何一個聊天功能
<s991533> 我沒問題 :~ 
<dreamercountry> 疑...
<s991533> 裡面不也一堆人嗎XD
<dreamercountry> firefox嗎？
<dreamercountry> 是阿
<dreamercountry> 可是我只能輸入英文耶？
<dreamercountry> 再chrome是正常低
<dreamercountry> 那我在改輸入法時候
<s991533> 哦沒事XD
<s991533> chrome ok, firefox not ok
<s991533> hime ...
<dreamercountry> 我是也是一樣的狀況
<dreamercountry> 我本來想說hime可以的話
<s991533> ㄎㄎ...
<dreamercountry> 我就給他sudo apt-get remove --purge (sudo apt-get purge) xxxx
<dreamercountry> 我的os是english 
<dreamercountry> 因為 比較方便作輸入與安排
<dreamercountry> 中文會有粉的問題說
<dreamercountry> 安安
<dreamercountry> 請問一下大家都是用哪一套irc software
<dreamercountry> 我是用irssi
<s991533> me too
<dreamercountry> 可是irssi
<dreamercountry> 好像有bug
<dreamercountry> 我剛剛想使用 /help,/who
<dreamercountry> ?
<dreamercountry> quit
#ubuntu-tw 2015-06-23
<BlueT_> kerker
<FourDollars> BlueT_++
<bluet> o_o
* BlueT_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-tw to: Ubuntu-TW 正體中文使用者社群 http://ubuntu-tw.org | UTC+8, UTF-8 | LP http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tw | Ubuntu 行為規範 http://0rz.tw/S4FNg | Hackpad https://ubuntu-tw.hackpad.com/
* FourDollars changed the topic of #ubuntu-tw to: Ubuntu-TW 正體中文使用者社群 http://ubuntu-tw.org | UTC+8, UTF-8 | LP http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tw | Ubuntu 行為規範 http://0rz.tw/S4FNg | Hackpad https://ubuntu-tw.hackpad.com/ | IRC logs https://scrollback.io/ubuntu-tw
* FourDollars changed the topic of #ubuntu-tw to: Ubuntu-TW 正體中文使用者社群 http://ubuntu-tw.org | UTC+8, UTF-8 | LP http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tw | Ubuntu 行為規範 http://0rz.tw/S4FNg | Hackpad https://ubuntu-tw.hackpad.com/ | IRC logs https://scrollback.io/ubuntu-tw/all/all-messages
<fourdollars1> test
<FourDollars> fourdollars1: Nice. It works!
<bluet> :~
<FourDollars> BlueT_: @_@a
<FourDollars> test
<fourdollars1> Test from scrollback.io
<FourDollars> # 新主題？
<bluet> ._.
<FourDollars>  scrollback.io 有一些特別的功能可以把某些對話 group 起來，不曉得它是怎麼運作的？ @_@a
<bluet> @thomas hello
<thomas> bluet speak to me :)
<BlueT_> thomas: hello thomas!
<bluet> @thomas1 hi thomas!
<bluet> I'm BlueT_
<thomas> alrighty
<bluet> thank god
<thomas> go ahead and register it
<thomas> or  however you want to go about it :)
<BlueT_> thomas: haha thanks
<FourDollars> thomas++
<BlueT_> thomas++
<thomas> BlueT_: no prob... sorry for the trouble :)
 * thomas waves at FourDollars 
<BlueT> FourDollars: FINALLY!!!
<FourDollars> BlueT: 恭喜！ \^o^/
<BlueT> FourDollars: 感謝大大協助 XD
<FourDollars> All set~ \^o^/
<quirly21> quirly21 匿名？
<FourDollars> quirly21: Cool~
<FourDollars> Hi scrollback.io
<RJHsiao> 先前 Telegram 的
<RJHsiao> 先前 Telegram 的 Invite link 縮網址的
<RJHsiao> 先前 Telegram 的 Invite link 縮網址弄錯名稱了，所以把連結換過了 http://bit.ly/UbuntuTW-Telegram
#ubuntu-tw 2017-06-27
<david____> I execute the insmod ./hello.ko -->No Disply the result
<david____> I execute the rmmod hello.--> It's also no display the result. ....?
<fishtw> 大部分 insmod rmmod的讯息可能会出现在 dmesg
#ubuntu-tw 2017-06-28
<ko_lo> o/
<ko_lo> I'm having issue with tw.archive.ubuntu.org / cname for free.nchc.org.tw. the server answer nothing but 403
#ubuntu-tw 2017-06-29
 * mosesofmason 的機器人揮手向 mosesofmason 再見 *抽泣*
<fishtw> 連bot都出獻了
<fishtw> s/出獻/出現/
#ubuntu-tw 2018-06-29
<se> hi~~
<se> c u
#ubuntu-tw 2019-06-27
<wujie> 大家好
<wujie> 各位是那里人？
<woodrows1en> 2~/exit
